# Trip Requests Cancelled by Uber App



## 217551 (Jun 27, 2021)

Hi all,
I’ve had trips cancelled by the app in the past 2 days. I hadn’t realised they’d been cancelled and when I arrived to pick up the rider this evening, they were under the impression that I had cancelled it myself.

I reached out uber and all I got was that it would help if I kept my cancellation rate down etc.Standard!
Anyone have an idea why this would happen?

Thanks


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

Uber from the very beginning was founded on game theory and behavioural economics , they have hundreds working in that area.

So they constantly try various seemingly innocuous things and do take note of your reactions and build a profile then use those back against you

At the moment it would be crazy times for them so who knows..I heard Dara did a day Uber eats so perhaps your jobs were routed to him to top up his 12mil salary 😜


----------



## 217551 (Jun 27, 2021)

Sandhills said:


> Uber from the very beginning was founded on game theory and behavioural economics , they have hundreds working in that area.
> 
> So they constantly try various seemingly innocuous things and do take note of your reactions and build a profile then use those back against you
> 
> At the moment it would be crazy times for them so who knows..I heard Dara did a day Uber eats so perhaps your jobs were routed to him to top up his 12mil salary 😜


----------



## 217551 (Jun 27, 2021)

Thanks for your reply. I’m across social experiments. I’m just trying to get an idea for the rationale behind the motivation. I don’t expect anyone to have a specific answer for me, just a perspective which might point to something particular.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Flabbergasted said:


> Hi all,
> I’ve had trips cancelled by the app in the past 2 days. I hadn’t realised they’d been cancelled and when I arrived to pick up the rider this evening, they were under the impression that I had cancelled it myself.
> 
> I reached out uber and all I got was that it would help if I kept my cancellation rate down etc.Standard!
> ...


Looooollll 🤣🤣🤣🤣 and you believe pax? 

Oh wait you're a newbie you still believe pax tell the truth always 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 217551 (Jun 27, 2021)

DA08 said:


> Looooollll 🤣🤣🤣🤣 and you believe pax?
> 
> Oh wait you're a newbie you still believe pax tell the truth always 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 217551 (Jun 27, 2021)

You make it sound like drivers would be undermining themselves and losing income by sharing their perspectives. I can see why you’re part of the uber family. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

Flabbergasted said:


> Thanks for your reply. I’m across social experiments. I’m just trying to get an idea for the rationale behind the motivation. I don’t expect anyone to have a specific answer for me, just a perspective which might point to something particular.


That was probably a glitch if cancelled both sides of the transaction . ..unless the uber AI is playing a very crafty long game which I will leave to you and DA08 to discuss 👍


----------



## 217551 (Jun 27, 2021)

Sandhills said:


> That was probably a glitch if cancelled both sides of the transaction . ..unless the uber AI is playing a very crafty long game which I will leave to you and DA08 to discuss 👍


Thanks. I won’t be wasting anymore time with the sophisticated DA08.


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

DA08 specialises in mentoring new Uber drivers ..through crushing their dreams 🤣 it's just a form of tough love and shows he cares 🤗😘😁


----------



## 217551 (Jun 27, 2021)

Sandhills said:


> DA08 specialises in mentoring new Uber drivers ..through crushing their dreams 🤣 it's just a form of tough love and shows he cares 🤗😘😁


It’s also a coping mechanism for insecurity and stress. He must of intuitively picked up on mine. Classic projection!


Sandhills said:


> DA08 specialises in mentoring new Uber drivers ..through crushing their dreams 🤣 it's just a form of tough love and shows he cares 🤗😘😁


It’s also just a classic coping mechanism for dealing with unwanted stress and insecurity. We’ve all been there.


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

There's a lot of characters here😁 , don't take things literally, DA08 he's ok and your ok...it's everyone else I'm worried about


----------



## 217551 (Jun 27, 2021)

Sandhills said:


> There's a lot of characters here😁 , don't take things literally, DA08 he's ok and your ok...it's everyone else I'm worried about


I know, appreciate it all good. I experienced my baptism over fours years ago. Thought I’d take a break. Seems like I never left. 👍


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Flabbergasted said:


> I know, appreciate it all good. I experienced my baptism over fours years ago. Thought I’d take a break. Seems like I never left. 👍


So you are re-incarnated account...? What happened to the old account?


----------



## Borisdog (Feb 27, 2020)

The times I've had this happen to me it's been when a rider has added a stop when they're already in the car AND I've got a job in queue. It drops the queued job and gives the cancellation stat to the driver. I had no joy with following up either.


----------

